# Grattini



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

ieri dopo l'uff siamo andati col ganzo a prendere l'ape.
il nostro solito posto era chiuso e siamo andati in uno davanti con tabaccheria.
ho visto i grattini e ne ho preso uno da 5.
vinto una fava.
allora ne prendo altri 3 di importi minori  vinco 15 euro.
minchia,mi è venuta la grattata isterica, non mi sarei più fermata.
quando ho  vinto ho messo via la mezza e il resto l'ho usato per pagare l'ape.
cmq è incredibile la gente che grattava forsennatamente, e ogni volta che vincevano si facevano dare altri grattini.
che fave che siamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




moriremo tutti poveri


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

io punto al 500.000.Per meno non se ne parla neanche


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io punto al 500.000.Per meno non se ne parla neanche


anche io puntavo al 500.000
ma quelli costano 5 euro l'uno.
e non vinci mai .
un tipo ne ha grattati 7 e ha vinto 25 euro. capirai


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche io puntavo al 500.000
> ma quelli costano 5 euro l'uno.
> e non vinci mai .
> un tipo ne ha grattati 7 e ha vinto 25 euro. capirai


io ne preso uno  da 5  e ho vinto un millino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e nella tabaccheria in cui li compro han vinto in tre 10.000 eurini


----------



## Iago (23 Giugno 2009)

...una tabaccheria media di Napoli ne vende 9/10.000 € a settimana....


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...una tabaccheria media di Napoli ne vende 9/10.000 € a settimana....


si, siamo proprio dei favoni noi che li compriamo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...una tabaccheria media di Napoli ne vende 9/10.000 € a settimana....


davvero?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> davvero?


in ogni autogrill della A4 penso arrivino a 50.000 a setttimana, e solo con i camionisti...
è pazzesco veder buttar via tanti soldi in quel modo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...una tabaccheria media di Napoli ne vende 9/10.000 € a settimana....


OT....hai dei test troppo carini su FB


----------



## Iago (23 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> OT....hai dei test troppo carini su FB



...ne ho fatti altri due "che soprannome napoletano sei" e "che cocktail sei"

ma sono tremendamente falsi e stupidi comunque.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (23 Giugno 2009)

scherzi a parte: qui vicino a dove abito, un paraculato di uno che subito dopo di me e di un altra signora ha comprato due biglietti ha vinto 500.000 (cinquecento mila) euro
se penso che volevo prenderne 4 o 5 invece che uno, se penso che la signora ne ha presi due.........vacca lògia.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> scherzi a parte: qui vicino a dove abito, un paraculato di uno che subito dopo di me e di un altra signora ha comprato due biglietti ha vinto 500.000 (cinquecento mila) euro
> se penso che volevo prenderne 4 o 5 invece che uno, se penso che la signora ne ha presi due.........vacca lògia.........


 Se pensi che uno che ha attraversato poco dopo di te è stato investito ...ribalti la prospettiva...


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (23 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se pensi che uno che ha attraversato poco dopo di te è stato investito ...ribalti la prospettiva...


dicesi: bicchiere mezzo pieno 

	
	
		
		
	


	








sei grande persaritrovata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> dicesi: bicchiere mezzo pieno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> scherzi a parte: qui vicino a dove abito, un paraculato di uno che subito dopo di me e di un altra signora ha comprato due biglietti ha vinto 500.000 (cinquecento mila) euro
> se penso che volevo prenderne 4 o 5 invece che uno, se penso che la signora ne ha presi due.........vacca lògia.........


sarà pure il bicchiere mezzo pieno ma invidio da morire questa culattacchiona


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2009)

*Ahhh...quei grattini!*



Brugola ha detto:


> ieri dopo l'uff siamo andati col ganzo a prendere l'ape.
> il nostro solito posto era chiuso e siamo andati in uno davanti con tabaccheria.
> ho visto i grattini e ne ho preso uno da 5.
> vinto una fava.
> ...


Credo parlassi di quelli post o pre coitum...


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo parlassi di quelli post o pre coitum...


racchio sporcaccione che non sei altro   

	
	
		
		
	


	




quelli non li chiamo mica grattini


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo parlassi di quelli post o pre coitum...


 
Pure io 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  quelli mi piacciono, i grattini, invece, li ho comprati una volta sola e non ho vinto una ceppa


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Pure io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danno un senso di dipendenza sai?
se gratti e vedi che hai vinto non ti tieni più


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> danno un senso di dipendenza sai?
> se gratti e vedi che hai vinto non ti tieni più


 
Immagino. E' per quello che non li compro...spendo già troppo in sigarette. Tra l'altro pura avendo un casinò a due passi non ci sono mai entrata...il gioco d'azzardo è proprio altro da me...
Però ho una vera dipendenza dall'altro tipo di grattini...sia pre che post...quelli post di più


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Immagino. E' per quello che non li compro...spendo già troppo in sigarette. Tra l'altro pura avendo un casinò a due passi non ci sono mai entrata...il gioco d'azzardo è proprio altro da me...
> Però ho una vera dipendenza dall'altro tipo di grattini...sia pre che post...quelli post di più


mettiti utente sgrattata


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Immagino. E' per quello che non li compro...spendo già troppo in sigarette. Tra l'altro pura avendo un casinò a due passi non ci sono mai entrata...il gioco d'azzardo è proprio altro da me...
> Però ho una vera dipendenza dall'altro tipo di grattini...*sia pre che post...quelli post di più*


vieni a trovarmi che ti grattuggio un po'


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> danno un senso di dipendenza sai?
> se gratti e vedi che hai vinto non ti tieni più


come tutti i giochi di pura alea


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> come tutti i giochi di pura alea


cos'è la pura alea?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2009)

cul.

sarebbe il rischio, l'azzardo.

nel caso dei grattini è assoluta, come con la roulette o le slot


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> vieni a trovarmi che ti grattuggio un po'


 
Neanche lo sforzo di fare la strada per grattugiarmi faresti?!


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Neanche lo sforzo di fare la strada per grattugiarmi faresti?!


non ci son più i grattatori di una volta


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ci son più i grattatori di una volta


 
Infatti...tutto noi dobbiamo fare


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

*sto male*



lale75 ha detto:


> Infatti...tutto noi dobbiamo fare
















   che tipe qui dentro


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Che poi strada facendo mi fermano pure i caramba col mitra spianato e mi tocca buttare la canna! No, no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 voglio essere grattugiata al mio domicilio


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Neanche lo sforzo di fare la strada per grattugiarmi faresti?!


adoro essere corteggiata


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> adoro essere corteggiat*a*
















ma sei manzo o vacca?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei manzo o vacca?


il nickname non penso debba dare l'identità del sesso: anche tu potevi essere medusa (femmina) ed essere un maschio, no?
comunque ho sbagliato dgt, era corteggiato


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> il nickname non penso debba dare l'identità del sesso: anche tu potevi essere medusa (femmina) ed essere un maschio, no?
> comunque ho sbagliato dgt, era corteggiato


certo, io sono una bella manza


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo, io sono una bella manza


non dubito, infatti quando ti ho vista mi hai fatto impazzire!


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

e dei miei grattini?
non ne parliamo più?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> non dubito, infatti quando ti ho vista mi hai fatto impazzire!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


mi piaci da morire!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> mi piaci da morire!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


ti farei pelo e contropelo!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ti farei pelo e contropelo!


basta che non mi fai impazzire


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ti farei pelo e contropelo!


 
Ammazza! La primavera arriva tardi dalle tue parti eh Manzo??? Ma che c'hai oggi? Vuoi grattugiare me e spazzolare Asu tutto nello stesso giorno?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ammazza! La primavera arriva tardi dalle tue parti eh Manzo??? Ma che c'hai oggi? Vuoi grattugiare me e spazzolare Asu tutto nello stesso giorno?


non vanto di record perchè non so gli altri coetanei quante se ne grattuggiano al giorno, ma sono arrivato a sgalopparne 11 (undici) in 24 (ventiquattro) ore


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

visto che a me non li fa nessuno stasera me li faccio io


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> visto che a me non li fa nessuno stasera me li faccio io


????cosa c'entra il risotto allo zafferano?


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> non vanto di record perchè non so gli altri coetanei quante se ne grattuggiano al giorno, ma sono arrivato a sgalopparne 11 (undici) in 24 (ventiquattro) ore


 
Sìììì ciao Rocco!


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ????cosa c'entra il risotto allo zafferano?


sono grattini stordito


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono grattini stordito


 










  grattini de che???


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> grattini de che???


http://it.primopiatto.barilla.com/ilmondodellapasta/lapastabarilla/emilianebarilla/htm/prod_113.htm


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> http://it.primopiatto.barilla.com/ilmondodellapasta/lapastabarilla/emilianebarilla/htm/prod_113.htm


 


Mai visti....


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mai visti....


son pure buoni.
da malatina


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> son pure buoni.
> da malatina


 

Ah ecco perchè, io da malatina mangio solo il purè con lo stracchino...la pastina in brodo mi fa da cagare


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ah ecco perchè, io da malatina mangio solo il purè con lo stracchino...la pastina in brodo mi fa da cagare


poi non ti lamentare se non ti fanno i grattini..
una che magna lo stracchino


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mai visti....


sei stordita (lo dico amichevolmente) anche tu come me


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poi non ti lamentare se non ti fanno i grattini..
> una che magna lo stracchino


 
E' buono lo stracchino! Senti qua, parla quella che si fa la minestrina in brodo


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' buono lo stracchino! Senti qua, parla quella che si fa la minestrina in brodo


ma quelli sono grattini


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quelli sono grattini


 
Sì ma in brodo nonna


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> il nickname non penso debba dare l'identità del sesso: anche tu potevi essere medusa (femmina) ed essere un maschio, no?
> comunque ho sbagliato dgt, era corteggiato


Troppi errori di digitazione.
Femmena iè!
Bisogna solo capire chi è.


Sono furbo come un cervo. Altro che pane e volpe!


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Troppi errori di digitazione.
> Femmena iè!
> Bisogna solo capire chi è.
> 
> ...


 
Job, quando ci hai capito qualcosa fammi un fischio...io non ci sto dietro


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Job, quando ci hai capito qualcosa fammi un fischio...io non ci sto dietro


Conosce Chen e non sapeva che Tatina si era cancellata.
Forse è una utente "vecchia".


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Conosce Chen e non sapeva che Tatina si era cancellata.
> Forse è una utente "vecchia".


 
Sì che fosse un clone lo avevo pensato anch'io...conosce troppa gente per essere appena arrivato...e non ci credo alla storia che si è letto i post di utenti che io neppure ho fatto in tempo a conoscere, sarebbe da psicotici...


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Troppi errori di digitazione.*
> *Femmena iè!*
> Bisogna solo capire chi è.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì che fosse un clone lo avevo pensato anch'io...conosce troppa gente per essere appena arrivato...e non ci credo alla storia che si è letto i post di utenti che io neppure ho fatto in tempo a conoscere, *sarebbe da psicotici*...








 io avrei scritto: "......sarebbe da interessati a questo portale e a chi lo frequenta........"
non c'è bisogno di essere psicotici, fidati


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> io avrei scritto: "......sarebbe da interessati a questo portale e a chi lo frequenta........"
> non c'è bisogno di essere psicotici, fidati


 
Io sono interessatissima a questo portale ma mi frega della gente che c'è, non di quella che si è cancellata da mò...comunque, vabbè, lasciamo perdere...certo che con quel ditino per aria potresti essere Oscar


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io sono interessatissima a questo portale ma mi frega della gente che c'è, non di quella che si è cancellata da mò...comunque, vabbè, lasciamo perdere...certo che con quel ditino per aria potresti essere *Oscar*


po' esse! infatti sono una vera lady!


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> po' esse! infatti sono una vera lady!


oh madonnina...


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> po' esse! infatti sono una vera lady!


 
Abbattetelo, basta!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Abbattetelo, basta!


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


>


 











  bastava anche un fucile!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> bastava anche un fucile!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ieri dopo l'uff siamo andati col ganzo a prendere l'ape.
> il nostro solito posto era chiuso e siamo andati in uno davanti con tabaccheria.
> ho visto i grattini e ne ho preso uno da 5.
> vinto una fava.
> ...


L'eco di vincite consistenti ha fatto nascere la voglia di giocare anche a persone che mai si sarebbero aspettate di "fare un gioco d'azzardo".
la forza del gratta e vinci e' :

- l'immediatezza della vincita.
- sicurezza di riscossione premi consistenti (accredito in meno di 4 giorni)
- la facilita' di riscossione (ovunque in tutta Italia)
- L'estrema chiarezza nel valutare un prodotto legale (AAMS) da un prodotto illegale.
- Chiaro e comprensibile nella lettura.

ma la mia non e' pubblicita' ...
......e' solo per fare un'analisi.

E' un gioco d'intrattenimento che se sottovalutato 
e' pericoloso come tutti i giochi d'azzardo.

Buona grattata a tutti....
basta che non grattiate la moglie (o il marito) a qualcun'altro/a ......ah ah


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

*Non mi basta mai*

l'altro ieri avevo vinto 10 eurini con un grattino da 5.
oggi l'ho cambiati con un grattino da 5, uno da 3  e uno da 2.
Morale? vinto un casso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























 se mi prendevo 2 pacchetti di sigare era meglio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'altro ieri avevo vinto 10 eurini con un grattino da 5.
> oggi l'ho cambiati con un grattino da 5, uno da 3 e uno da 2.
> Morale? vinto un casso
> 
> ...


 O.T. Una volta ho preso un grattino con il mio fu ....abbiamo vinto il doppio del costo ...non ne ha preso un altro "bisogna sapersi dare dei limiti" disse...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. Una volta ho preso un grattino con *il mio fu ..*..abbiamo vinto il doppio del costo ...non ne ha preso un altro "bisogna sapersi dare dei limiti" disse...


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

però almeno una volta la soddisfazione di grattare e vedere 500.000 potrebbe darmela.
cosa cavolo gli costa??


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però almeno una volta la soddisfazione di grattare e vedere 500.000 potrebbe darmela.
> * cosa cavolo gli costa?*?


500.000 eurini


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 500.000 eurini


perchè io valgo


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però almeno una volta la soddisfazione di grattare e vedere 500.000 potrebbe darmela.
> cosa cavolo gli costa??



Sono in parecchi a cercarli  'sti  500 mila *euri* .........


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Sono in parecchi a cercarli 'sti 500 mila *euri* .........


io cerco la titina
la cerco e non la trovo


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io cerco la titina
> la cerco e non la trovo


..la cerco e non la trovo..
....tralallero trullalla'....


----------

